# 1983 robinson pro



## birdzgarage (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 28, 2020)

Sweet find congrats !


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 20, 2020)

Got a few things added to it.i can ride it now.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 9, 2020)

The 83 Robinson pro got its first real ride through the neighborhood this morning.thats me in the pics and some old magazine ads from around that time.i was 13 years old again this morning.that is the first trophy I ever won.only one I kept.its from Devonshire downs track in the san Fernando Valley,semi famous so cal track not far from where the bike was made.and the signature of the man that made it.radness.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 11, 2021)

New crankset and pedals on the 83 Robinson pro.its in back of my friends 59 double cab.


----------



## macr0w (Feb 23, 2021)

Man, that looks nice.
I just sold a set of the correct early Robinson Pro bars for that bike.
They hung in my shed for years.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 23, 2021)

I needed those


----------



## JLF (Feb 24, 2021)

Loop tails make for the best looking old school BMX frames.  
I raced a Hutch Pro and JMC Andy Patterson back in the 80’s.  
I kept the tall trophies for big races, got rid of the rest.


----------



## Kombicol (Mar 6, 2021)

Sweet looking DC
Surprised you have that much funky green 
Looks pretty dry


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 6, 2021)

@Kombicol looks can be deciving.Rockers and all 4 jackpoint out riggers rotted from inside out.doglegs and rear fender openings were hacked beyond repair.smashed and rotted right rear corner and front valence.and a few lower pillars and other repairs.8k in labor.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 16, 2021)

The pro got blue araya 7x hoops laced up to bullseye 1st gen hubs with new ss spokes and nipples this morning.also installed a tange Levin headset.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 27, 2021)




----------

